# Old Ford Pickup



## Chris (Dec 3, 2015)

I had a 73 Ford pickup as a teenager and loved that thing. Over the last several years I have been wanting to get another one. I think I have decided to get one as my next daily driver, the plan is to do a frame off on it and update the interior and drive train. Plan would consist of a Cummins for the motor and an auto trans only because California traffic sucks. My thinking is that a new truck will cost me 50-60 grand for what I want so if I could build one for 30 and have the style I want than why not? Am I crazy here? I am looking at a 75 F250 4x4 right now.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 3, 2015)

As I get closer to the end of the ride, I have a lot of coulda, woulda, shoulda's. If that's what you want, if you can afford it, do it. I had a 97 F-250, 7.3, 4X4 I kick myself everyday for letting swmbo talk me into selling.

Enjoy the things you like, they can vanish in an instant.


----------



## Chris (Dec 3, 2015)

It's only money, can't die with it!

Money is not an issue for the project as time is more my issue but I have been getting rid of old projects anyway. I am tempted to get rid of one or both of my jeeps to free up any future time. That and I really don't use them much any more. My old Ford is the only truck I regret getting rid of. The others just come and go and that doesn't bother me.


----------



## Chris (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm taking off at 4am for a 12 hour round trip drive to go look at a truck. Hope it is what I need.


----------



## havasu (Dec 4, 2015)

You are crazy. With all the projects, you really need a new one? I'll be subscribed to this thread!


----------



## Chris (Dec 4, 2015)

I think I have adult add in a good way?

I'm like a crack head I just can't sit still.


----------



## havasu (Dec 4, 2015)

I still want a Model A or T


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 4, 2015)

What ever happened to the guy building the model T?


----------



## Chris (Dec 4, 2015)

I would take one but it's not on top of my list. Hoping in the truck now.


----------



## Chris (Dec 4, 2015)

Well I picked up the old pos. Started driving at 4:30am and still four hours from home. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## havasu (Dec 4, 2015)

Well, that is a project. What city did you have to go to? B.F. Egypt?


----------



## Chris (Dec 4, 2015)

Definitely a project but it had the options I wanted. 4x4 Dana 60 axles factory highboy. Cons are everything else. I may pick up a late 70's 2wd for a body and interior donor. I see them for a couple hundred bucks all the time.

It's purple and a dinosaur so I should name it Barney?


----------



## Chris (Dec 4, 2015)

640 mile round trip to just outside Fresno. Left at 4:30am and got back at 7:30 pm


----------



## havasu (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm liking the potential.


----------



## Chris (Dec 5, 2015)

It's full of junk right now because the guy wanted nothing more to do with it. Spare set of wheels and tires, two motors, two trannies. And a bunch of other crap. I'm gonna sell most of it to recoupe some money spent.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 6, 2015)

Congrats Chris, I see a great place to drop a Coyote motor.


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2015)

What's a coyote motor?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 6, 2015)

https://www.google.com/search?q=for...crosoft:en-US:IE-SearchBox&ie=&oe=&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2015)

Well that would be awesome.

I'm liking the Cummins swap idea. 20mpg and it's a diesel.


----------



## mustanggarage (Dec 7, 2015)

my first vehicle when I started driving was a 1970 shortbox 2wheel drive pickup.  My dad had swapped in a 429 and a toploader 4 speed.  that was one fun old truck.  I wish I still had it.


----------



## Chris (Dec 7, 2015)

My first truck was a 73 long bed f100 4x4, same style as this one. It also had a 429 cobra jet in it. A beast of a truck. That is what inspired this one. I will try and find a picture of it.


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2015)

Hopefully I will have time to take her off the trailer and park her in a permanent home this week before the rains come. the windows are down and they are power and the guy cut the wires and took the switches. They wear aftermarket anyway.


----------

